# Looking for some help



## sam walkley (Feb 18, 2021)

hi , i'm a university student and i'm looking for some help with my dissertation, i need some people who take part in BJJ to take part in a survey that takes usually 5 minutes, my aim for it is show mental health and well-being benefits of the sport. id love it if you could help me out 

https://blss.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_8kbwgtIXVtLxcMK


----------



## Buka (Feb 18, 2021)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Sam. 

I usually take part in surveys that folks post here. But I'm going to pass this one by because of things like this.....

_Prior to the study, you will be asked to sign a consent. Next, you will be asked to complete demographic details followed by measures based on mental health and wellbeing. As an inclusion criteria, please note that you will need to have taken part in one of the following martial art forms: Kickboxing, Boxing, Muay Tai or Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. Participants will also need to be 18 years and older to participate. 
After you have participated in the study, you will be directed to the debrief sheet. 

In addition to this, you will be asked to include your initials followed by the last three digits of your mobile number which will be used should you wish to withdraw any data.

* HOW LONG WILL THE STUDY LAST?*

On average, this questionnaire should take 10 minutes to fill out. 
_
And it only get's more complicated from there. Yeah, I'll pass.


----------



## sam walkley (Feb 18, 2021)

hi, i understand that its alot of information, the reason its so complicated is because of the rules that needed to be followed set out by my university and by the British psychological society which state i must have this information before the survey, if i did not do this i wouldn't be allowed to do the study. thank you for having a look into the survey however.


----------



## Buka (Feb 18, 2021)

Sam, I hear you, Universities sometimes don't know how to get out of their own way. 
Having a long background in Martial Arts and Physiological psychology in college, I thought it would be fun.

Then they went and took all of the fun out of it.

I'm hesitant to share any info with anyone these days. But if you would like, you could PM me with the questions themselves and I'd answer them honestly. But I realize they wouldn't let you use those answers because they demand the kitchen sink.....and they ain't gonna' get squat. 

And it's why the old cliche exists...PhD stands for "piled high and deep."


----------

